# Momobobo's Bettamania



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets say working Bettamania has given me a serious case of the bettas...I have bought 8m+4f at this moment, will start a breeding project soon (planning four 5 gallons for pairs and a 10-20 gallon for holding/growout), will update when I find the time to get to king eds for supplies :bigsmile:

Pictures:



Cory, the grumpy frumpy old man:





Most recent: A white crowntail with a blue sheen?



And my personal favourite: King Kazma. I spotted him right away while getting the shipment of bettas into the bowls. For the first week he was always on his side struglling, very happy that he made it...to my house


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The females:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's not fair Bobby, you work there... Grabbing all the best ones for yourself  lol

That dragon scale is gorgeous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the platinum white one !


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

No wonder I didnt see too many nice males when I went there on Thursday. I gotta find a job there. Are u guys still hiring? Lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heehee, sorry guys, I can't help it! :bigsmile:

Its time to get the ball rolling, small setback, my stands bottom part does not fit the tanks properly. I need until tonight to get the car and head out to RONA for a board and some wedges.

(I dont know why the first one is upsidedown...)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some beauties. I'm a sucker for whites. Are they all from IPU?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol... Your mom hasn't kicked you out yet? Thought you weren't allowed any more tanks lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heehee...I am pushing it  Went out to RONA and got some wood.

When I was setting up the planks I knocked out a hose on my aquanova canister for my seventy gallon. BIG MESS. I was annoyed, my parents annoyed, and oh my goodness such a waste of time. Not to mention when I was trying to turn it on and prime it I did not realize that I had put the lid incorrectly! PMO  At least its done now...

Lock and load!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

(7) White CT (m)x Red CT (f)
(6) White Delta (m) x Blue LF (f)
(4) Red/Orange HM (m) x Red Wild type (f)
(2) White Red Rim HM (m) x White Red Tail CT (f)

Sounds good? :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Update:

Was having trouble getting the males interested. None of them bubbled. I added another male in a clear container into each tank to entice them to bubble, kinda worked (the males in the container bubbled -_-"). Added half styrofoam cups on top of the water. Also showing interest, so its good on that side.

I moved all the females to my 10 gallon endler tank (sold the endlers). I do not know what happened, whether it was bad acclimatization, aggression, overfeeding or what, but I lost nearly all of them. Left with only 4 small ones. So even if the males bubbled, no females.

I switched out one of the tanks for a Peacock Goby group I got from a friend though and they are doing well...not a good time for me (EXAMS)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Any updates on your breeding project?


----------

